# First power saw?



## NYCbianchi (May 16, 2012)

I'm new to this whole thing, just bought my first house (a 200-year-old farmhouse) and I'm absolutely loving all the DIY projects. I've got a decent set of basic tools, but no power tools except (obviously) a drill. 
What should my first power saw be? I can't decide if I'd get more use out of a circ saw, jigsaw, or reciprocating saw. I'm leaning toward circ saw but basically waiting for an excuse to get one. 
Thoughts? Or is there something else I should be eyeing?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Get the circular saw--buy one with the blade on the drivers side--if you are right handed)(blade left) that is a tool used for so many projects---You want to be able to see the blade without leaning over the motor--

Get a well made one--you should have that tool for many years---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's going to be dozens of tools your going to need but a ciruler saw is a must have.
If your going to be doing trim then you'll need a compound mitre saw. A 10" siding saw would be a miimum size to buy. A 10" reguler saw will really limit what you can cut.
Every job you do will bring on the need for more tools.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is how it starts---the tool collection!


----------



## NYCbianchi (May 16, 2012)

Woo hoo!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd say a circ saw is first. But it depends on what your project is. A circular saw will power thru 2x lumber and make straight cuts in sheet goods (plywood, paneling, OSB). A jigsaw will cut curves, but is a challenge to steer straight. Wimpy for 2x, but will do it slowly. A recip is the greatest for demo work (which may only be one or two cuts/boards) and does a good job pruning in the yard. Cutting a straight line with a recip is a skill. A Multimaster clone will do things nothing else will, but isn't a substitute for any of the traditional power saws. Buy good stuff and buy it once. Bosch, DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Porter Cable (note the alphabetical listing) all make good stuff.

Nothing wrong with hand saws either. It depends on the size of your project.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

If you need tools for occasional use I would purchase a set of cordless tools I purchased a set of Porter Cable tools with a circular saw, reciprocating saw, drill and flashlight for under $100. If you find you need more power in either of the tools you can purchase a corded tool. Oddly enough I use my circular saw very rarely...but I'm not doing any remodeling as of late.


----------



## NYCbianchi (May 16, 2012)

Well, as long as we've broached the topic of brands and cordless...

I own a DeWalt cordless drill ("20V Max") and ive been really happy with it, so I was planning to keep in the DeWalt 20V Max cordless family, so I can swap battery packs. 

I suspect there's some snobbery about cordless vs corded saws, but it seems like a good place to start, and since I'm doing pretty minor stuff (trellises, railings, repairs) not framing out a barn it seems ideal. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

NYCbianchi;929530
Does that make sense?[/quote said:


> Perfect sense. If your needs grow (and they will) so will your tool collection.:thumbsup:


----------



## NYCbianchi (May 16, 2012)

Wow, sounds like you guys have successfully narrowed my scope down from every possible power tool on earth to exactly one:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/DCS391B-20V-Max-Circular-Saw-Tool-Only-/T22676

Thanks!!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Actually those are quite nice. I had one at work which lasted a very long time on one charge. It's a good choice.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Please do not buy a cordless ciruler saw. You will find out real quick the battery will only hold up for a very few cuts and it dies.

Personaly I'll never buy another Skill, Black and Decker, or Dewault tool again.

I've had terrible luck with the batterys, triggers and brushes. Every week we would have to send some out to be repaired. (and this was brand new tools)
One 1/2 hammer drill I bought broke the same day I bought it just drill 3/8 holes in red brick.
I've owned Millwaulke and Bosch and Makita tools for over 10 years that have never had to be repaired that get used almost everyday.

When deciding on what tool to buy go on Amazon.com, look up the tool and look at the bottom of the listing for reports from people that have bought the tool. Also check there pricing, some items ship free.
I also check out CPO Tools. Great prices and they also stock factory rebuilt tools, often 1/2 price of a new tool and they have the same warrenty.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Please do not buy a cordless ciruler saw. You will find out real quick the battery will only hold up for a very few cuts and it dies.


I absolutely 100%* DISAGREE* with you. I've used cordless circ saws for years and never had that issue. I've used the circ saws for 3-4 hours cutting 2X$'s and 2X6"s and replaced the battery at lunch break only. Your bad luck is the oddity, not the normal situation for these tools. (unless you bought Craftsman which has become sub standard, in my opinion) I don't think a cordless tool is ideal for construction, but it's perfect for the homeowner and casual handyman.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> I absolutely 100% DISAGREE with you. I've used cordless circ saws for years and never had that issue. I've used the circ saws for 3-4 hours cutting 2X$'s and 2X6"s and replaced the battery at lunch break only. Your bad luck is the oddity, not the normal situation for these tools. (unless you bought Craftsman which has become sub standard, in my opinion) I don't think a cordless tool is ideal for construction, but it's perfect for the homeowner and casual handyman.


Which cordless circ r u using? My best friend uses a older Makita Nimh 18 volt 6 1/2 thar doesn't run long. I picked up a Milwaukee 6310 brand new for about $50 in eBay to use w/ my 18 volt nicad and V18 lithium batteries earlier this year but haven't used it yet. I have high hopes for it!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Missouri Bound said:


> I've used cordless circ saws for years and never had that issue. I've used the circ saws for 3-4 hours cutting 2X$'s and 2X6"s and replaced the battery at lunch break only


I find that hard to believe. 

Just how much actual trigger time are you claiming in 3-4 hrs?


----------

